# Clomid Success Stories?



## java

Anyone have pg results from using Clomid? I just started my first cycle of Clomid, on day 2 of it now, just curious how many people it has worked for. 

Thanks in advance for your story.


----------



## 827Aug

Oh, it works real well (depending on the problem). My son is now 19 and my TWIN daughters are almost 16. It gets results! I wish Glucophage had been available back then. My problem was due to insulin resistance. Good luck!


----------



## Sensitive

I took Clomid for the second child. At the same time, I also took a fertility vitamin blend, so it was difficult to tell which treatment was responsible for the success. Good luck.


----------



## java

Thanks everyone! That gives me hope. I started my second round of Clomid 2 days ago. My Progesterone for round one showed I didn't ovulate to the clomid....the doc says this means I may have released an egg (as my opk predicted) but it may not have been a good egg.  So they increased me from 50mg to 100mg this month. Hopefully it does the trick. Doc told me on round one that Clomid has been known to cause multiple births...we will see.  

Thanks again!!


----------



## 827Aug

Yep, there's a good chance for multiples I got twins from the lowest dose. Careful what you wish for......


----------



## java

Twins...whew...I can't imagine...but we would adjust right? 

Finished my last day of 100 mg of Clomid...waiting for the O.


----------



## java

I finally O'd today! thought it would never get here!! It's day 21..I go tomorrow for my progesterone...too soon? After I got my peak today I researched online and it said if you O today then it's too late...the O was actually yesterday and the peak is from the increase in progesterone...so wtf!


----------



## 827Aug

I never showed a significant peak on one of mine. And my second one was a late peak--from what I remember--it has been a LONG time though. I do remember my little charts weren't exactly "text book".


----------



## java

Well we took care of things last night but couldn't today and I am bummed. Seems like we are never going to get this right.  I had my progesterone today and will know my levels tomorrow. Hopefully what we did will have done the trick. Wish me luck!


----------



## Lilly_daddy

My Wife and I had great success from Clomid and conceived after using it for two weeks on the first does. Now We have a beautiful baby girl who turned one on July 12th.


----------



## Lilly_daddy

...sorry that should read "Dose"....Ooops


----------



## ekwcmw

hello. i too have just finished first round of clomid.really need to hear some success stories please.......ttc past 8 mths.have 2 yr old little girl and no prob ttc her.it's nice to feel that someone else on this earth is feeling as i am.

good luck to all.

emma.


----------



## java

Hello everyone! I doubled my dosage on my second month from 50mg to 100mg...well still not pg. My dh goes for a SE on Wed and I am taking a month off and the doc is doing the HSG next month to see if my tubes have a blockage.

Thanks for all the success stories...2 months and 100 mg didn't work for us. Hopefully the HSG will clear the way for the big swimmers and that will do the trick. My friend said they did the HSG on her and she was pg 2 wks later. Wow. Bring it on! Keep you all posted....please pray for us. Thanks!

Emma...keep us posted on your success with Clomid. Wishing you the greatest luck. We have been ttc for almost 3 years now and both of us have a 10 yr old with someone else. We want one together!!


----------



## bl2k

Clomid has not worked for me yet. I started clomid on cycle day 4 and have yet to ovulate. According to my doctor, today was my last day to use my ovulation kit and if it has not read + yet then a blood test may be needed. Anyone got any tips or know what else I could be trying? Thanks.


----------



## nxf124

This is my 4th round with clomid and yes 1 success but sadly a miscarriage within two months. It is my first round with 100mg dosage and hoping for good results.


----------



## amandaxox

hey everyone. I just started Clomid last month, so this is my second attempt at concieving while on clomid at 50mg days 3-7. I got the great news that i ovulated last month, and i got 7 positive ovulation tests this week. Which was weird because im use to everything being negative! We're very anxious to start our little family!

Java did you have any luck concieving yet?! i hope so because i think your last post was january of last year..  

good luck to everyone!!


----------



## MrsSchaffer

I have discussed clomid with my doctor and she is not yet ready to put me on anything. We aren't TTC just yet, but because of hormonal issues we have been discussing it. I miscarried 3 months ago, I was between 9-15 weeks, and that was from most likely an ovulation caused by promethrium. I have been on that 4 times now, and have only had ovulated twice. On my third pill today so we will see if I ovulate, so I can get some blood work done. My Dr. requires months of testing prior to being put on Clomid.


----------



## java

My third round of Clomid was 150mg and it took me 64 days until my cycle showed up....then I bled for 25 days until my doc put me on the pill to stop the bleeding....

I took a months worth of bc pills in a week and 1/2 and now I have moved on to the second month of pills (no break in between).

I really think Clomid screwed up my cycles...and the doc thinks I'm not O'ing at all now, which is why my cycles are jacked up. Each time I went on the Clomid I had issues.

I'm done with the Clomid and pretty much over ttc. I have too many emotionals issues now and insecurities to be a mom to anyone other than my son.

I hope everyone else on the clomid have much better luck.


----------



## Confused32

i never knew there was in infertilty forum on this site i always come here for marriage/divorce stuff

i took clomid for one cycle 50 mg and didnt ovulate 

but I just wanted to refer everyone to this amazing site I go to for support with infertility and answers to questions and theres a fertility specialist who logs in and answers the questions the members have- Fertility, Infertility, and Ovulation Information | FertilityTies


----------



## lovinlife26

Started talking Clomid today! Excited but scared. Anyone get pregnant from taking it?


----------



## 827Aug

lovinlife26 said:


> Started talking Clomid today! Excited but scared. Anyone get pregnant from taking it?


Yes, a son and twin daughters.


----------



## anw2011

i actually dont have any success stories how ever iam new to all this and iam starting clomid tomarrow for my days 5-9 and iam just wondering if anyone has any success stories they can tell me or any tips anyone may have and if u have a clomid success storie how long did it take to get pregnant ?? thank you so much and i look forward to hearing from some of you soon !!


----------



## leah79

I had no luck did 3 rounds and all it did was send me nutty. I have PCOS and it was suppose to work but didn't


----------



## disbelief

My wife and my friends wife both were on it end result we both have twins. Same fertility specialist same year.


----------



## Powerbane

Used clomid for 1st daughter. Even then it took 18 months. Daughter #2 - no clomid - one month of trying and BAM.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## szeretlek

Hi, 
I just wanted to share my Clomid story so far. I ended up going to a gynotologits for my ovarian cysts and had told her that I had been ttc for almost 2 years. I also had been using a digital ovulation predictor for the past 3 months and even with a positive smile, your ovulating. No pregnancy.
She told me I had a pulp in uterus, set me up for an MRI and put in a referral to a fertility clinic.
It was the best decisions. They set my husband and I up for testing right away. I had my MRI, Sonohysterogram and hysterosalpingogram done. Turns out that aside from the pulp in my uterus and a cyst....both of my tubes were blocked. One let the fluid in but nothing out and the other was blocked from the start. Most likely from the surgical removal of the appendix I had done in high school. The doc had thought it was unhealthy and I had to sign consent for removal.
So I had my operation to have everything done at once. I was so happy read a note in the recovery room that they removed the pulp and they were able to successful unlock both fallopian tubes.  I did find out I have sever endometriosis.
After my recovery I went back to the fertility clinic to discuss options. Even though I do ovulate on my own each month the doc wanted to take an aggressive approach. Since I had been trying for so long she immediately went over the treatment option. 
I'm on Clomid 50 starting on day 3 of my cycle. I have the cycle monitoring. I strongly recommended it because with the ultrasounds and blood tests you are really prepared. If your not doing IUI they will instruct you to begin having daily intercourse and when needed give you the medication that will cause you to release your egg in a timely manner.
I got the ok to start Clomid on day 3 of my cycle. I went for my monitoring on day 10 and the nurse was in shock. She said I had alot of follicles and wanted me to wait to speak to the doc after saying we don't want you to have 5 babies!
Turns out my body is very sensitive to Clomid. So much that they want me to take half the dose so 25. I had 4 on my right side and 1 on the left. She said they wanted me to come in the next morning for another ultrasound and blood work. They wanted to see if the 5th would mature like the others and warned me if it did, they would tell me to skip the cycle and not continue with the timed intercourse.
I went today and found out that not only had the 4 grown in 24hrs but the side that had 4 now have 5 mature and the other side with the one had stayed the same.
My normal doc had told me yesterday, it is not encouraged but would be my decision if I wanted to still continue with natural intercourse. She warned me that the doc I would see today would tell me to cancel that plan if I had 5 mature the next day.
She told me I would ovulate today or tomorrow and not to have intercourse. Since I already had she told me not to stress out and that if I had a positive test at the end of the month she would Schedule and early ultrasound.
I don't know if anyone has had similar experience?.
I did struggle with the decision of whether to continue with intercourse or skip this cycle. I am a twin myself and I know all about the increased risk of multiples.
This Journey has been a long and at times a hard one but I know it will all be worth it in the end.
I am Very Fortunate to have 0 side effects from the Clomid. I have read some people have not so great reactions to it.
Fortunately it wont be a long wait to see how this cycle does turn out. It is out of my hands but I will continue to hope and pray.
To everyone still trying on Clomid don't give up and if you can try cycle monitoring through a fertility clinic. I strongly recommended it. Good luck to everyone :smthumbup:


----------



## His_Pixie

I have heard of the "rebound" effect of Clomid...that is, she gets pregnant with her first child, then pregnant with twins.  Good going, I think!

Personally, it took in vitro for me (no other way; my fallopian tubes were destroyed by cysts when I was 19). My triplets are now 22,though. ALTHOUGH I'm always quick to say in vitro only accounted for two of them as two of my girls are identical (they don't know WHY that happened) and the other is fraternal. It's been great. 

Good luck! My prayers are with you. I so understand the pain of infertility, especially on Mother's Day.


----------



## szeretlek

Incredible that you were blessed with Triplets . To have 2 identical and one fraternal is pretty Amazing!.


----------



## CantePe

I heard TTC couples are having raving success with this:

Menstrual Cups, Period, Feminine & Menstruation Products | Instead Softcup

To the point where the manufacturer is trying to get FDA approval for the use of their product for conception use. All natural, if you ask me I'd prefer an all natural alternative myself.


----------



## Sparky87

I was on 50mg on my previous cycle and it did not work, i am now on 100mg , just have to wait and see:scratchhead:


----------



## SimplyAmorous

If you are taking clomid for the correct reasons it hopefully will work for you. I took it for 6 months many yrs ago .... in hopes of a pregnancy, but this was before I had a Laparoscopy to see that I had adhesions "binding up my tubes"- kinking them - to prevent a pregnancy (likely from 1st son's C-section -that caused this unfortunate -generally rare issue)

We had Secondary infertility for over 6 yrs after our 1st son, had the regular tests & OBGYN thought he'd give Clomid a trial run.... but it took that surgery to reveal the real problem preventing a conception... as all the other tests came out fine.


----------

